

Ask HN: How do you test for a market for your idea? - nahcub


======
t0
Depends on the idea and how you plan to market it. Some you really can't test.
If you plan on advertising, easy. Just run a very small ad campaign and check
conversions.

Create a landing page that garners interest and asks for the users email and
lets them know when the product is finished.

<http://www.mailboxapp.com> was a recent example that started testing the
market with no product.

